# Prayer thread for Ryder



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

This is the prayer thread for Ryder puppy. Ryder started acting funny this morning, shaking his head a bit and staggering. When I went to see what was wrong, he lashed out and bit me. He fell right after and started seizing on the floor. We rushed him to the evets where with the help of a valium drip we finally got the seizures to stop. The vet couldn't say for sure what was wrong, but the possibilities he listed weren't good. We are awaiting the only local office with an MRI machine to open their doors for us in the morning. So positive thoughts and prayers are appreciated. 

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?...kin_id=701&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG Diesel.. I'm so sorry to hear about Ryder! My heart goes out to you and your fmaily. I hope Ryder makes it through and has a speedy recovery....


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

get well soon RYDER! Me and my boys are hoping for your immediate recovery!  Be strong handsome boy!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry DM. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Hang in there Ryder!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Don't you worry about a thing! Ryder will get though this he is strong  

I have known many people with dogs that has epilepsy that has to be on meds! In face my two sisters who also are epileptic as well


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

No doubt. Prayers to our boy.

*huggggggggs KKKKKKKKKKKK*


----------



## hrselady (Jan 17, 2008)

I do not post much.. but I HAD to let you know that both you and RYDER are in our prayers!! Hang in there man!!!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Im so sorry this happened to your boy Both of you will be in my prayers.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh man Dmama, Im so sorry to hear this... I am late hearing it as well... so i hope all is better now...
Nessa


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

wow...keep us posted...good luck to your sweet kiddo.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

omg DM keep us posted. Ryder you;re in our thoughts bud!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Hugs K, to you, the boys, Charlie and Ella  

I hope Ryder came through the night without issue. I know you'll be at the vet's door before they open. Please give us an update as soon as you can.

You're all in my thoughts.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Hugs to you all, K.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

*hugs* Speedy diagnosis and recovery prayers heading your way. 

Please update us when you can.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

::hugs:: praying that it's nothing serious and Ryder will be just fine.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your prayers and thoughts for my Ryder puppy. I am very sad to report he's gone to the bridge this morning to run free. The evet was correct and it was a very large tumor in his brain. he seized again during the night. Apparently the fluid building up on his brain was what was causing the seizures. We did run the MRI this morning which confirmed the suspected. The vet believed he could undergo radiation and surgery but it would be prolonging the inevitable should he make it through. He also felt the likelihood of continuing seizures and possible agressive lashing out would continue. Ryder was a special puppy from the start and there is a huge void here right now without him. He will be missed by many.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

My deepest condolences on your loss. Rest in peace, Ryder.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Im so sorry DM.. you know we are all here for you at this very sad moment.. 

Ryder was a good pup, he deserved to be free of suffering and pain. Thanks DM for giving him a life well lived.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

So very sorry K


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss DM.


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss! You are your family are in my prayers this morning!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Run baby run... Another gem is added to the rainbow bridge.

Kath...Hugs to you and your boys..


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Ryder......


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss......I don't get all through all the threads here, so I don't post much....but had to give my condolences! :-(


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh no  I'm deeply sorry! I feel you did a wise choice it just wouldn't be fair to keep him alive and suffering like he has 

Now he will RUN FREE


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I am so sad. Thank you for letting us all know and love your sweet baby Ryder.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry, K... *hugs*

Rest in peace, Ryder.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so so so sorry K  ((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))


RIP Ryder!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

oh no!  im so sorry.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry this did not turn out better, DM. 
RIP Ryder


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry DM.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh no DM I am so sorry to hear this. You are in my thoughts


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Aw poor baby. He's in my prayers.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm so so sorry for your loss...

Rest In Peace Ryder


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

(((((DM))))) I'm so sorry for your loss.

Run free, Ryder, run free as the wind.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

i just seen this post and want to add my prayers for you and for ryder. god bless him. i just seen he passed. i am sorry.....jcd


----------



## DogLover15 (Aug 12, 2008)

Im deeply sorry for your loss! Ryders in a better place now and is not suffering any longer.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

K- I am so sorry--you gave him such a great life-terrible it had to end so soon--Run free sweet boy.
((HUGS)) to you and your boys, K


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

My Nan always says "the good die young",i believe that goes for dogs and any other animal in this bad world.
Run free Ryder Puppy.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss

Run free little Ryder


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry DM. 

I know that you know you did the right thing but that doesn't make it any easier to deal with. Thanks for sharing Ryder with us. He will truly be missed. 

My boys and I are sending you big hugs and you'll be in my thoughts.

Run free Ryder. We'll miss you.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

My sincere sympathies in your loss of Ryder. A candle is lit in his memory. RIP sweet boy.

Beautiful tribute vid of Ryder and his family, thank you for sharing. Many ((hugs)) at this difficult time.

Shared tears.

Patt


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I really appreciate it everyone. This is incredibly hard and I miss him terribly. I pray he's at peace.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dmama, I can't believe it...I am so sorry for your loss . I am having difficulty finding the right words right now, just know I am thinking of you all.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Rest in peace Ryder


----------



## cvcraven (Jun 20, 2007)

Poor Little baby! 

I'm so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I just saw this... I am so sorry. It's a very hard thing to go through, losing a puppy.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

K- I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face from your posts and the video you made. Ryder truly was a special pup and he will be missed very deeply by all of us. We're here for you and I will keep you and your boys in my thoughts. 

Rest in peace and run free Ryder


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry K. Words cannot describe your loss but the video was a beautiful tribute. Rest well Ryder.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this  Rest in peace Ryder.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Missed this the other day...just wanted to add my condolences. You did the right thing for poor Ryder and gave him such a wonderful life. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

My deepest condolences. You did everything you could.


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss  RIP little Ryder


----------



## Bizzle3 (Sep 15, 2008)

Im so sorry.


----------



## Jakerz_one (Oct 6, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....he seemed like one awesome puppy!!!

God bless you!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dmama,

I just wanted to let you know, I have been thinking of you all day. Been going through old pictures and videos of Ryder, I still can't believe it.

Again, I am so sorry


----------



## AJF080170 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss! You'll be in my thoughts and prayers~God bless!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Im so sorry DMama...
Nessa


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I can't begin to tell you all what it means to see all of your replies and realize there are really people out there who love their dogs this much. Today was a particularly difficult day. I really am missing my bud. It seems I was surrounded by folks today who just don't get how devastating this is.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

At least you know you can always come here. It is beyond me how people in real life just dont get it..like people do here.

I have been thinking about you. **morehugs**


----------



## MeganFex (Sep 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss  Ryder is now running free without any pain and remembering his great life given to him by his beloved owner and best friend.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey DM. Just wanted to say hello and know you can find this place a source of rejuvination...knowing that there ARE people out here that understand. I would be DEVASTATED if something like this happened. Unfortunately, some people just don't get it . 

I hope today is better than yesterday 

EDIT: 

I don't know if I can watch the video...i KNOW I'll be crying. I'm already teary just thinking about it. we will miss ryder...


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Just popping back in here to say thanks again to everyone. I am still missing my boy every day but every day it seems a small bit more bearable. He is never far from my mind. I'm sure you all have noticed there's no memorial thread for him as yet, I'm just not ready to sit down and go through it yet. Thank You all.


----------

